# Hot Water Heater Making A Hissing Sound



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

I usually use electric on the hot water tank. On my old camper and on our first several trips with the 312 I never heard a sound from the hot water tank when on electric. This past weekend I noticed a hissing noise comming from the tank while being heated by electric. Do I have a problem? Or is this normal? Thanks in advance!

John


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I've had the same noise at times, but, thought it may have been just the tank filling...I would be curious to see what other responses you get.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Typical and would not worry about it.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

My electric water heater at home makes a hissing sound also when it starts to heat the water. It is the extreme heat of the element that is submerged in water. After awhile, the element will get a coating of minerals on it and the sound will be less noticeable, if not completely gone.

(Look at it this way - the hissing sound may keep a few critters away!)

Mike


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------

